# If possible...



## coffee99

안녕 하세요...

I was just wondering how to translate the sentence below into Korean:

If possible, I would like to spend a year or so in Korea to study Korean.

할 수 있으면, 저는 1년 쫌 한국어 공부 하려고 한국에서 지내고 싶어요.

감사함니다!!


----------



## AKoreanUser

쫌 looks like a typo. It should be 쯤. Others are perfect


----------



## ilydork

> 할 수 있으면, 저는 1년 *쯤* 한국어 공부 하려고 한국에서 지내고 싶어요.



This sounds more natural to me:
- 가능하다면 1년 쯤 한국에서 한국어 공부하고 싶어요.
- 가능하다면, 저 1년 쯤 한국에 있으면서 한국어 공부하고 싶어요.

Oh! - also 감사*합*니다^^ I'm being picky


----------



## coffee99

Wow - thanks for the fast replies!!

I'm curious... why is it: '가능하다면' and not '가능하면'??

Also, would this sentence be correct?
가능하다면, 저는 한국어를 유창할 수 있을 때까지 한국에 있고 싶어요.

ilydork~ Thanks! I often get that confused


----------



## ilydork

Oh I'm so sorry; I haven't been in Korea for so long I'm forgetting these things:
가능하면 works as well. 가능하다면 just sounds more natural to me & more conversational.

One meaning of 가능하면 is "[if possible] *rather*."
For example, "가능하면 밖에 나가기 싫어 - 눈와서 춥거든."
I'd rather not go outside [unless I must] - it's cold out because it snowed.

* 가능하다면, 한국어를 유창*하게* 할 수 있을 때까지 한국에 있고 싶어요.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks ilydork!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

More informal and totally acceptable way to say it would be 괜찮으면.

괜찮으면 한국에서 한 1년 정도 있으면서 언어를 배우고 싶어요.

Just saying that one wants to "공부하고 싶다" sounds a bit unnatural. Just using this word would imply force, unwillingness, order etc. As in a father saying "공부해라!" to his kids or some people arguing "공부 열심히 하고 출세해야 이쁜 마누라 얻는다." 

You want to say "배우다" if you want to imply that you're active and willing to study something in your own hands or otherwise. Similar to the English word "to learn".

Mostly one would say things like "do the homework" or "study something" as in "내일은 숙제해야 되요" or "영국에서 영어를 배우려고요."


----------

